# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Si shkruhet një letër formale nga avokati drejtuar klientit?

## Emiol

Me duhet nje leter e avokatit drejtuar klientit, sigurisht nqs esht e mundur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## eldushka

Leter per cfare, mbi se? 
Letra nuk eshte njesoj ne permbajtje, por ndryshon nisur nga qellimi qe ka.

----------


## Emiol

me fal po se kuptova kte????

----------


## eldushka

Letra qe do i drejtohet klientit nga ana e avokatit per cfare do jete? Informuese? Permban kostot e sherbimit te kryer? Cfare pra. Se letra ka pafund e nisur nga ajo qe deshiron te shkruhet ne te eshte dhe formulimi edhe permbajtja.

----------


## Emiol

aha ok ok....
ajo qe esht me e rendsishme ka te beje me anen formale...psh: plotesimin e pese kritereve per shkrimin e letres, dhe avokati duhet ti drejtohet klientit duke i parashtruar zgjidhjen, si ka ecur procesi gjyqesor deri ne kto momente, cilat jane te drejtat dhe detyrimet ligjore te klientit, ti parashtrosh zgjidhjen etj,,,,pra ne njefare menyre ti japi llogari.....per ceshtjen mund te jete cfaredo

----------

